# Super Bowl Sunday Pulled Pork Fest



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 3, 2013)

Good morning everyone!

Last Saturday I smoked a pork butt in my MES30 and came out with 5 pounds of delicious pulled pork!  In that thread I promised that today that pulled pork would be the star in several other dishes - chili, pizza, and sliders.

Well, we ate one pound through the course of the week on sammiches, with a fork, and with our fingers!!! The rest went into the freezer for today's festivities.

I got up at 0330 this morning - couldn't sleep because of the excitement - and started work on the chili.  I honestly did not think that my pulled pork could taste any better but OMG!  I've never tasted anything like it!!! Truly amazing.

Here are a few pics of the process.  I will post a plated pic later in the day.

A view of the ingredients - I'll post a complete list and recipe at the bottom of the thread.













100_4333.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 3, 2013






Peppers and onions diced along with some andouille sausage and some de-glazing beer - way too early to imbibe.













100_4334.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 3, 2013






Time to saute'













100_4335.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 3, 2013






...and deglaze - I let the beer reduce about half - bad pic sorry













100_4336.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 3, 2013






Added the pulled pork













100_4337.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 3, 2013






Added San Marzano tomatoes and half a can of light red kidney beans stirred and in the process of cooking down













100_4338.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 3, 2013






Now, my chili has always been very good but this may be the best ever!

PGSmoker's PP Chili

Ingredients:

2 tbs EVOO

2 tbs chili powder or more to taste

2 tbs sugar or more to taste - this helps combat some of the acidity of the tomatoes, onions, and peppers - can be omitted.

1/2 cup each yellow, red, green bell pepper diced

1/2 cup diced sweet onion

2 each picante or jalepeno peppers - one for the chili and one for garnish (seeded or not depending on how hot you like it)

1 diced andouille sausage

1 lb pulled pork

2 each 20 oz cans of San Marzano tomatoes - crushed by hand

20 oz of light red kidney beans - I use a half a 40 oz can and save the rest for red beans & rice

Heat a dutch oven with the EVOO, add the onions and peppers and sweat them down.  Add the sausage - I have used andouille and chorizo.  Render down the sausage then deglaze the pan with your favorite beer (I have experimented for years and have decided that Shiner Bock compliments my ingredients best).  Add the pulled pork, tomatoes, and kidney beans and stir.  Add chili powder and stir - give it a taste.  Add sugar if desired - be sure to taste again and adjust as necessary.

I cook it all day and serve at the end of the day - it's like chili air freshener!

Serve it up however you like - we like cheese and sour cream and I add habanero hot sauce.

More to come...the plated (or bowled) chili, pizza, and sliders.

Stay with me and enjoy.


----------



## jhatley7 (Feb 3, 2013)

PG that looks amazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  if u dont mind i may have to steal that from ya for my leftovers!!!! from todays cook.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 3, 2013)

jhatley7 said:


> PG that looks amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J...that is why I post it.  Enjoy - it's great with cornbread, biscuits, rice, spaghetti, whatever people like to put chili on or put on chili.

Bill


----------



## teebob2000 (Feb 3, 2013)

DANG that looks good!!  Problem with our house is we don't stop eating the pork until it's gone!  I never have leftovers otherwise I'd love to try it!

I'm curious about the chorizo -- if it's good spicy chorizo, seems like it might overpower the pork?  Or is that why you use andouille?


----------



## jhatley7 (Feb 3, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> J...that is why I post it.  Enjoy - it's great with cornbread, biscuits, rice, spaghetti, whatever people like to put chili on or put on chili.
> 
> Bill


Thank you sir!! Very excited to see what else is to come!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 3, 2013)

teebob2000 said:


> DANG that looks good!!  Problem with our house is we don't stop eating the pork until it's gone!  I never have leftovers otherwise I'd love to try it!
> 
> I'm curious about the chorizo -- if it's good spicy chorizo, seems like it might overpower the pork?  Or is that why you use andouille?


I actually cooked this pork butt for Super Bowl Sunday, but knew I wouldn't have the time this weekend.

I typically use the chorizo when I make the chili with ground beef.  I was a little concerned about exactly what you said with the pork, thus the andouille.  You may also notice there is only about a half cups worth of the sausage, this will prevent that from becoming the star of the dish when my intent is for the pulled pork to shine - and it does.  Great complimentary flavors.

This is actually the first time I've made my chili with pulled pork.  Normally I make it with ground beef or ground turkey.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 3, 2013)

My hubby would cringe using a Shiner in the Chili! But if I told him....I drank it...that would work...right? 
Look amazing as usual! You make the best stuff!!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## smokinbuckeye (Feb 3, 2013)

That. Looks. Awesome!!! Im sure I wont have any pulled pork left over after tonight but the next time I smoke I will throw an extra one on to make this! Thanks, just drooled on the keyboard.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 3, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> My hubby would cringe using a Shiner in the Chili! But if I told him....I drank it...that would work...right?
> Look amazing as usual! You make the best stuff!!!!


I think that would work Kat!!!!  Brad - my oldest - is a real bear snob and he doesn't like the idea either but he loves the chili.  Yeah...tell him you drank it...and thank you for the compliment!  You make me blush - you know, cause I'm shy....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






SmokinBuckeye said:


> That. Looks. Awesome!!! Im sure I wont have any pulled pork left over after tonight but the next time I smoke I will throw an extra one on to make this! Thanks, just drooled on the keyboard.


Thanks SB!  Careful you don't short out that keyboard.  LOL


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 3, 2013)

Okay...the guests arrived and I started on the pizzas and sliders!  Things got busy real quick and there wasn't much room so please excuse the mess.

As promised, here is the plated chili - this was a huge hit!!!!  Everyone loved it and so will you if you give it a try!













100_4343.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 3, 2013






Here is the pizza...Everyone raved over this - pulled pork, bacon, granny smith apples, extra sharp cheddar, smoked gouda, and my BDSE sauce













100_4341.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 3, 2013


















100_4342.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 3, 2013






Here is the pulled pork sliders with bread and butter pickles













100_4344.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 3, 2013






Everything was great and I fixed Kat's shortbread for desert w/ cinnamon sugar!!!

Awesome!

Hope you enjoyed my Q-View!

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 3, 2013)

of the shortbread!!!!  Shamey on you!  The spread looked great!  We do need to be neighbors!


----------



## wes w (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks awesome Bill!     I'm so jealous of ya'll  awesome cooking.


----------



## opsmokin (Feb 3, 2013)

The chili looks fab! Saved the recipe :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice job on the Chow and thanks for posting the recipe...It makes me crazy looking at a picture of something good and get no recipe on how to make it!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 4, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> of the shortbread!!!!  Shamey on you!  The spread looked great!  We do need to be neighbors!


Well Kat, you know how good that stuff is...it didn't last long enough for a Q-view!  One guy was dipping it in his beer - said he could eat that stuff all day!!!!  LOL

If we were neighbors I would weigh 300 pounds...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Wes W said:


> Looks awesome Bill!     I'm so jealous of ya'll  awesome cooking.


Thanks Wes - just stay tuned and copy recipes!  Before you know it you'll be posting your own.


OPSmokin said:


> The chili looks fab! Saved the recipe :)


The chili was awesome!!!!  This is the first time I have made it with pulled pork and I think it was the best I ever made IMHO - and that's sayin' something!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice job on the Chow and thanks for posting the recipe...It makes me crazy looking at a picture of something good and get no recipe on how to make it!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Chef - means a lot coming from you!  I'm with you on the recipe thing...I badger Kat for recipes all the time...even those of which she hasn't yet posted a q-view!!!!!


----------



## wes w (Feb 4, 2013)

Bill,  is your chill "as is"  spicy?     It looks really good.      Thanks,


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wes W said:


> Bill,  is your chill "as is"  spicy?     It looks really good.      Thanks,


Wes, this wasn't as spicy as I usually make it but it does have a subtle back heat to it...You can crank up the spice by adding ground chipotle pepper, hanbanero dust, whatever you like!  

I have learned to dial it down where everyone can eat it and then put out several different levels of hot sauce so they can crank up the heat however they like...for some reason no one used the ghost chili sauce....


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice post and looks awsome!

Bookmarked for future fun.


----------

